

OmniFocus 2 for Mac released - henryaj
http://www.omnigroup.com/omnifocus/#!

======
hazzardstrong
Some interesting design ideas, but seems a bit aimless... stuck in the weird
no-man's-land Mac software is currently in: Apple's shown us the future with
iOS 7, but Mac OS is still all shadows-and-gradients. Do you attempt something
more minimalist and (ugh) 'flat', and be in discord with the chrome of the OS?
Or do you match the look of the OS and be in discord with Dribbble's latest
trends?

